# Tube socket cleaning?



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have a can of Deoxit D5 and before I go spraying it, is it okay to use on tube sockets? I am not getting any noise that I am aware of, but I don't know if any of the sockets in my amps have every been cleaned before I took possession. Mostly the ones that have venting on top, allowing more dust to accumulate. If it's good to use, best to spray on tube pins, or into sockets themselves? Is it good general preventative maintenance to do this once in a while?


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

DO NOT spray Deoxit in a tube socket. The stuff leaves a residue that will collect dust and other contaminates over a very short period of time. 
Unless you are getting noise and intermittent connections, leave the sockets alone,. They probably are fine.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Pins, not in the sockets.

Fretboard Journal has a podcast called Truth About Vintage Amps with tech Skip Simmons. For 40 years, Skip has been wiping WD 40 on tube pins with outstanding results. I’ve tried it and it works like a charm. Easy to find arguments over this. But all agree you don’t spray it, or Deoxit, all over the guts of your amp.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

WD40 contains solvents that will eat right though oxidization on tube pins. You have to make sure you get it all off after using it though.
Personally, I can't think of a single instance where I've had to clean tube pins with anything other than a good contact cleaner and an alcohol wipe.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Contact cleaner only for me.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I usually only do it if there is an issue. If so I use deoxit but only with a toothpick on the pins. I just spray a bit into a pill bottle lid and dip the toothpick. As they say, 'the less you use the better it works'.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

A pipe cleaner with rubbing alcohol seems like it would work and leave no residue.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

For power tube sockets, I avoid contact cleaners with any lubricants, and then 'scrub' the sockets with interdental brushes; they come in various sizes:


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I was thinking rubbing alcohol. I have some various small scrubbing brushes as well. I guess cleaning them at this point isn't necessary, but it's good to know how you guys do it if/when I do this. The more I learn to do on my own, the more $$ I save for gear, or early retirement.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

For decent reasonably priced non-lubed contact cleaner, get a spray can of CRC QD Contact Cleaner. Got mine from NAPA (https://www.napacanada.com/en/p/CRL79540)


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have a Napa that I deliver to at least 4 out of 5 days. I will check it out for sure.


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

Frenchy99 said:


> Contact cleaner only for me.



+1

Contact cleaner leaves no residue
Spray is and insert and remove the tube a few times


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

MarkusV said:


> Contact cleaner leaves no residue


That is not entirely true. There are some cleaners that contain silicon and other lubricants. All of them claim to leave no residue, and that isn't true either. Deoxit being the most notable (and expensive).
I use this
https://www.mgchemicals.com/product...t-cleaners/electrosolve-contact-cleaner-409b\
It's inexpensive and works great. They also have two that have lubricants.


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

dtsaudio said:


> That is not entirely true. There are some cleaners that contain silicon and other lubricants. All of them claim to leave no residue, and that isn't true either. Deoxit being the most notable (and expensive).
> I use this
> https://www.mgchemicals.com/product...t-cleaners/electrosolve-contact-cleaner-409b\
> In expensive and works great. They also have two that have lubricants.



OK
I'll check it out thanks
I did not specify the brand I use... Anyway I've had no issues thus far . will not use deoxit or wd40 ever though


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

If a loose connection in a socket is suspect, best to do a re-tension of the clips and then a bit of a clean, if needed.
For _*cleaning*_ metal bits , pc boards and just about everything else I use brake cleaner.Evaporation rate is very quick.
It does not attack most plastics or paints...go figure!
20+ years hands on with this.
For everything else under the hood I use 401B- NuTrol control cleaner.
Over 30 yrs with the Nutrol, no issues with either product.


----------

